# snake pit



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

has anybody been to the snake pit in doncaster is it any good. is it sill open


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

great name for a shop!!!:no1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

No I aint....HABU u big post whore!!! lol​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

snakelover said:


> No I aint....HABU u big post whore!!! lol​


 

what?...i'm lost now...:crazy:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

YOur posts, you have like 11K from march i think!!!?
:lol2: Your a post whore.​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

snakelover said:


> YOur posts, you have like 11K from march i think!!!?​
> :lol2: Your a post whore.​


 

oh! .... you know how it is .... us americans being so productive and all........:lol2:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Live about six mile from Doncaster and never herd of it, how long ago was it there??.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

dont know just saw the name somewhere


----------



## anna.may (Dec 2, 2007)

here you go. :no1:


*Snake Pit*

Bridge Hill, Stainforth, Doncaster, DN7 5JE
Tel: 01302 352787


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

anna.may said:


> here you go. :no1:
> 
> 
> *Snake Pit*
> ...


 
i know where it is i was just wanting some feedback from it


----------

